# Uk steroid laws. Bringing personal gear back from abroad????!!!



## vintsta (May 4, 2012)

Hi guys i have been reading up on the UK steroid laws.

Does anyone know if it is defo ok to bring back gear for personal use or not??

Cos from what i am reading it seems to suggest that is ok as long as it aint fakes.

Anyone got any advice? Cos i am looking to bring back 350 tabs of Thaiger Pharma var and some test-e or prop.

Cheers


----------



## chiangmaidave (Nov 16, 2012)

vintsta said:


> Hi guys i have been reading up on the UK steroid laws.
> 
> Does anyone know if it is defo ok to bring back gear for personal use or not??
> 
> ...


Hi m8

I live in Thailand and the law changed in april as to import gear by post,it will be seized

Saying that tho,b4 i knew the law had changed i posted a m8 back some gear,tracked it by thai post to bangkok airport,where it was put on a flight to

the UK and vanished,thought i'd lost it,my m8 emailed me only last weel to say he got home from work and there it was sitting in the kitchen with steroids in

bold writing on the front of the box...his mrs had a fit!!!!

Took 8 weeks to arrive,you can still import legally pharma grade gear on your person for personal use,how much is a bit of a grey area,but i shall soon find out

myself.

Hope this helps.


----------



## bulldogge (Jul 2, 2011)

Yes you are allowed to bring in steroids by person as long as its for personal use.. they changed the import laws so it can no longer be brought in by post, but it still is so not much has changed imho...


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

The post from thailand doesn't seem well-checked, but it takes an age.

Mrs Z sent 10,000 Sulidine and Tusilan tablets (generic Actifed). I had very bad, ahem, hay fever. I thought they'd been seized, but they turned up after a month.

She's from the Golden Triangle, and used to work for the government doing border passes. I get the feeling she was well-corrupt. It means she can come and go to Myamar (Burma). Laos etc. She bought them in a car park in Burma. Her brother is in the border police, she was just waved through. They're paid by the american DEA to clamp down on drug smuggling, and paid by the smugglers to look the other way.

We went shooting guns in the jungle with him,and ran out of bullets. We drove to a camouflaged drug steakout overlooking the river (which is the border) to borrow some more bullets (he's the boss). We walked in, and everyone was passed out, asleep, bottles of whiskey everywhere. I thought "he's going to give them a bollocking", but no. We took our shoes off, crept in, and borrowed a box of ammo.

"They're tired. He didn't want to wake them", my wife translated.

Her brother was wearing a replica man Utd shirt. "Don't turn your back on my husband when he's holding a gun" my wife joked with him "we support man City". My wife's supported City since Thaksin Shinawatre owned it, that's how I chatted her up.

He gave me a thai military drug police uniform "to make getting through roadblocks easier". Me!

I used to wear the T-shirt for luck when I was cooking up a batch of crystal meth, then take the stuff on the train to my distributer in London, a very gay thai man. He used to crack up when we'd sit there trying a bit of the batch. He'd inhale a big hit, look at me in the thai drug police T-shirt, then burst out laughing and coughing.


----------



## Ling (Feb 22, 2011)

You can bring gear back for personal use Vintsta. I've been stopped coming back from Thailand a couple of times and it's never been a big deal having gear with me.

I asked a customs officer what the craic was and they told me up to £390 of gear is OK but it also must be no more than 3 months worth of medicine. The 3 months supply bit is important.



















Steroids come under 'other goods' I was told.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2012)

taken from elsewhere

'The main change though is one that will effect the bulk of UK steroid users. From April 23rd it'll be against the law to import steroids into the UK, this includes buying them from websites or other mail order services even when it's only for personal use. You will be able to travel to other countries yourself and bring your own anabolic steroids into the UK, but only for personal use.'

*from what you have said you want to bring in you should be fine, its when you bring in a gallon of tren, a gallon of test , 100k dianabol they they have doubts about your 'personal use' habit


----------



## tom42021 (Jan 19, 2012)

Zorrin said:


> The post from thailand doesn't seem well-checked, but it takes an age.
> 
> Mrs Z sent 10,000 Sulidine and Tusilan tablets (generic Actifed). I had very bad, ahem, hay fever. I thought they'd been seized, but they turned up after a month.
> 
> ...


funny story bro


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

@Zorrin

How is Mrs Z is she ok?


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

latblaster said:


> @Zorrin
> 
> How is Mrs Z is she ok?


I don't know. Her bail conditions (she threw a kettle of water over me) don't allow her to contact me in any way. But 2 other supermadams, PJenna and PMarta have been trying to get me to take her back. The trouble is, I think they've always both fancied me, and they're sort of damning her with faint praise. Its like they think she's finished.

My wife lived with another english guy for 7 years, started an escort agency, then after she split up with him he made it the most successful one in London. Thai girls felt sorry for her, blowing it like that. Then she got with me and they were a bit "Poor P****, now she's with a nobody" like I was just pennyless arm-candy. They didn't appreciate my unique qualities back then.

I get the feeling they consider her a two-time loser who's good at choosing men, but can't keep one.

I finished work and got home at 3 Oclock this morning, and went to bed. It was empty. There was a funny smell on my side where yellow stuff had oozed from my burn onto the quilt last week, so i went on my wife's side. It still has her smell.

I miss her, but she hasn't said sorry. i don't even know what country she's in. i just see a balloon popup whenever she logs onto skype. I have a feeling she is 400 yards away, across the road, with a thai woman who has a kid at infants school. She keeps logging on to skype early morning, and she's usually a night bird.


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

it is 3 months worth you can bring back so it would depend on the dose on the var if they even bother to check, i bought test e in from abroad just chucked in my suitcase, didnt get asked stoped or bothered, so chance are you walk straight through, if you have what they concider too much i assume they take it off you so not the end of the world


----------



## vintsta (May 4, 2012)

Thanks all for the very helpfull info. it has given me much needed cofidence.

Cheers


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Can you bring me back a few presents please? 

Maybe some Pharma Tests E, a nice rich Thai woman, 3 elephants.


----------



## loftus (Mar 9, 2012)

tom42021 said:


> funny story bro


love it..you tha man!!!

Quote Originally Posted by Zorrin View Post

The post from thailand doesn't seem well-checked, but it takes an age.

Mrs Z sent 10,000 Sulidine and Tusilan tablets (generic Actifed). I had very bad, ahem, hay fever. I thought they'd been seized, but they turned up after a month.

She's from the Golden Triangle, and used to work for the government doing border passes. I get the feeling she was well-corrupt. It means she can come and go to Myamar (Burma). Laos etc. She bought them in a car park in Burma. Her brother is in the border police, she was just waved through. They're paid by the american DEA to clamp down on drug smuggling, and paid by the smugglers to look the other way.

We went shooting guns in the jungle with him,and ran out of bullets. We drove to a camouflaged drug steakout overlooking the river (which is the border) to borrow some more bullets (he's the boss). We walked in, and everyone was passed out, asleep, bottles of whiskey everywhere. I thought "he's going to give them a bollocking", but no. We took our shoes off, crept in, and borrowed a box of ammo.

"They're tired. He didn't want to wake them", my wife translated.

Her brother was wearing a replica man Utd shirt. "Don't turn your back on my husband when he's holding a gun" my wife joked with him "we support man City". My wife's supported City since Thaksin Shinawatre owned it, that's how I chatted her up.

He gave me a thai military drug police uniform "to make getting through roadblocks easier". Me!

I used to wear the T-shirt for luck when I was cooking up a batch of crystal meth, then take the stuff on the train to my distributer in London, a very gay thai man. He used to crack up when we'd sit there trying a bit of the batch. He'd inhale a big hit, look at me in the thai drug police T-shirt, then burst out laughing and coughing.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Think it's all true as well. :thumbup1:


----------



## chiangmaidave (Nov 16, 2012)

latblaster said:


> Can you bring me back a few presents please?
> 
> Maybe some Pharma Tests E, a nice rich Thai woman, 3 elephants.


I can,the elephants might be a problem tho..lol,anything else pm me m8


----------



## chiangmaidave (Nov 16, 2012)

Zorrin said:


> The post from thailand doesn't seem well-checked, but it takes an age.
> 
> Mrs Z sent 10,000 Sulidine and Tusilan tablets (generic Actifed). I had very bad, ahem, hay fever. I thought they'd been seized, but they turned up after a month.
> 
> ...


Hi m8

where in Thailand are you,you seem a good guy for a night out!!!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

chiangmaidave said:


> I can,the elephants might be a problem tho..lol,anything else pm me m8


You don't have pm priviliges yet mate. But I'm off to Thailand in 103 days/2457 hours....can't wait!!!

But thanks anyway.


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

Isn't '3 months' a big variable? Some people need a lot for 3 months


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

3 months worth of test E = 2 10ml vials..... ?


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Zorrin said:


> The post from thailand doesn't seem well-checked, but it takes an age.
> 
> Mrs Z sent 10,000 Sulidine and Tusilan tablets (generic Actifed). I had very bad, ahem, hay fever. I thought they'd been seized, but they turned up after a month.
> 
> ...


I miss zorrin and his stories :lol:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Probably true...we'll never know...lol

Think ukm should have an amnesty & let him come back.


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

latblaster said:


> Probably true...we'll never know...lol
> 
> Think ukm should have an amnesty & let him come back.


I think all his rants were true as well. True and very entertaining 

How did he get banned?


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

Any change in this law? doing some overseas work now myself 

So bottom line is you can buy steroids from a pharmacy abroad and bring them back into the uk legally. As long as it is for personal use. No crime is committed. ?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Rav212 said:


> Any change in this law? doing some overseas work now myself
> 
> So bottom line is you can buy steroids from a pharmacy abroad and bring them back into the uk legally. As long as it is for personal use. No crime is committed. ?


That's right. And personal use can be quite a lot aswell lol.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

@HDU how much did you bring back from Egypt?


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> @HDU how much did you bring back from Egypt?


£100 worth no questions asked could've easily bought back loads lol. If they stop just have money on hand I know people who've bought back 1000's worth. / 1000ml


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

HDU said:


> £100 worth no questions asked could've easily bought back loads lol. If they stop just have money on hand I know people who've bought back 1000's worth. / 1000ml


 @Pscarb or @Mingster can we discuss pharmacy prices seeing as it's legal to buy there and import? Would that still be breaking the rules?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Sorry guys you cannot discuss individual prices


----------



## nicj1990 (Oct 25, 2012)

I fancy a holiday to Egypt


----------



## no-way (Oct 14, 2012)

Egypt was very good for pharma products.

Brought back lots of test, lots of PCT meds. Lots of money saved.


----------



## raj-m (May 28, 2010)

I bought some back. Never declared them.

got cautioned under misuse of drugs act

cvnts took them off me.


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

raj-m said:


> I bought some back. Never declared them.
> 
> got cautioned under misuse of drugs act
> 
> cvnts took them off me.


Some more details please mate? what gear was phama grade? how much? and how can u get cautioned when steds are legal in UK for personal use? wouldn't happen walking down the street with a bottle of tren in your pocket would it


----------



## raj-m (May 28, 2010)

I had a Nike shoe box half full.

it was organon sus

Norma deca

some nolva

Proviron

roids are legal for personal use.

I got nicked about 5yr ago

they initially tried to do me for intent to supply.


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

raj-m said:


> I had a Nike shoe box half full.
> 
> it was organon sus
> 
> ...


Sounds like they shafted you! Unless law was different 5 years ago! Half a shoe box is hardly much


----------



## raj-m (May 28, 2010)

I was more gutted that I lost my gear


----------



## COYS (Dec 18, 2009)

raj-m said:


> I had a Nike shoe box half full.
> 
> it was organon sus
> 
> ...


Can I ask how long it took to process you? Was it just the same procedure as having cigarettes taken off you where they take your passport from you then sign a couple forms and then let you go.

Also, if anyone else can give me some info as to how much they have been caught with and let go with in recent times? I'm looking to bring some Pharma Grade test back with me and am still unsure of how much to risk. The Enth is 10ml vials and the Prop is boxes of 10x2ml ampules. I'd prefer to bring mostly prop but the same amount weight for weight as the test E would look like a lot more. Would they calculate it on the amount of the actual test or just how many ml it is?


----------

